# Tatuaje Havana VI Nobles Cigar Review - Nice



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

Good looking wrapper, Great draw maybe a little lose and perfect burn interesting flavors. I expell about 90 to 100% of the smoke out my nose on 10...

Read the full review here: Tatuaje Havana VI Nobles Cigar Review - Nice


----------



## shuckins (Jun 24, 2009)

one of my favorite tats!


----------

